# 40 Organic Ozark Acres with New Rustic Home



## jane99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Retirement, retreat, homesteading, organic farming, weekend get-away or just making your dreams come true!!!!!!!!
New energy efficient custom home, bunkhouse (additional live/work space), enchanted forest, gardens & fruit, pure water,
rocky sandstone bluffs and caves, organic meadows, 2 ponds, large dock, breathtaking sunsets, panoramic views, silence.......
http://www.creatingsanctuary.net/ozark_retreat.php
[email protected] 913.499.1917


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

:clap: Lovely property. What's the asking price?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ive found if they dont post the price, its too darn much


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

They did post the price. $250K


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I want it!!!!!!!!! Anyone want to toss $250,000 my direction??????


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

No kidding!!! That is one gorgeous place!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Ive found if they dont post the price, its too darn much


The price is there near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

What a place. I would have a hard time leaving that much effort behind. Things change, sometimes you gotta move on...


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

*Drooling* Now that's my version of paradise! If I had the money I would buy it in a heartbeat. I bet it doesn't stay listed for long.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

wow!!!


----------

